# Will kobe go to jail?



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Will he have to face trial?Seriously could kobe end up in prison?


Things he will lose if he is charged

endorsements, nike,sprite,mdonalds ,image takes a big downfall
might get kicked off the olympic team 
suspened for a few games from the nba

If he gets charged the first game of the nba season kobe wont be there.


I dotn want kobe to go to prison


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Well as much of a Kobe fan as I am, if he raped someone then he deserves what's coming to him. But we still don't know anything yet. We hardly have any details at all. So lets just cool it with this right now and just wait at least until we see if charges are going to be filed.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

He wont go to Jail... end of argument. Think of it this way, atleast he didn't have a gun (Iverson).

IMO, Kobe coulda killed someone and still not go to jail.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If I were a betting man I'd double down on the fact that Kobe's not going to jail . I do think its 50'50 on charges though. DA is scared of this case. I don't think he really wants to bring it. Kobe's gonna throw all his money around and get the best representation. The DA is gonna try his best to get the heck outta this case he doesn't want to face any hot shot lawyers and experts and everything else. If this was a normal person charges would have been in the day of the arrest. Only chance they have that this case goes to trial is if the DA has smoking gun physical evidence which I don't think is possible unless Kobe stupidily admitted he never touched the woman and did. 

The DA knows he's gonna get his butt kicked if this goes to trial and with the sheriff being an idiot and forced to take the stand he knows Kobe would walk easily. 

Rest easy beautifulKobe. It's been hard for me to believe that Kobe could have even been in this situation in the 1st place.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> IMO, Kobe coulda killed someone and still not go to jail.


A bit over the top, doncha think?


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> A bit over the top, doncha think?



why even the biggest kobe fan knows its true.........what his wife think about this? I'd take her over basketball anyday


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jail, no.

did he do something? maybe, I'm highly doubtful

In any case, jail, never.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Yes, it is hard to imagine Kobe Bryant going to jail even if he is guilty, unless one of his bodyguards fesses up (highly unlikely). And at this point I think that Kobe Bryant is "guilty" of something, although it may just be adultery.

But a more interesting question is if Kobe Bryant is charged for this crime and the evidence is even remotely strong, do you think we will see women's groups protesting at every one of the Lakers games?

This could really be a black eye for the league and could take a lot away of the feel good story of having the four HOFers on the Lakers. Boy, if I was Malone or Payton, I certainly could imagine a better situation than having to answer "Is Kobe guilty?" or "How can you play with Kobe?" questions at every stop on the NBA tour.

And if Kobe Bryant gets charged, I just don't see this getting swept under the rug. (Even if he isn't charged, it probably won't go away for awhile.) This could be almost an OJ Simpson-type of circus - with it hitting CNN, MSNBC, and Fox News every night for months on end.

And I was a little shocked by Kobe Bryant's statements today in the LA Times. If it was me being accused of adultery and sexual assault, I certainly would be much, much more emotional and I would use much, much stronger language professing my innocence. (Remember he has had a couple of weeks to think about what he would say to these reporters.) I would probably talk about how all of this speculation was just killing me inside. But Kobe Bryant never really even said he was innocent. He just said that "it will all be fine" and that other people should know "that he would never do that." Both of those statements are consistent with him having committed or not committed a sexual assault.

I know he has to be careful about what he says, especially if something short of sexual assault did happen, but those are pretty non-descript statements for a guy who is being accused of something as heinous as Kobe Bryant is being accused of.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

No way that Kobe goes to jail. When's the last time an athlete of his status was thrown in jail??? Even if he is charged I don't think he loses all of those endorsements. If he is convicted, which is highly unlikely, this may be different. In the end, I think Kobe and the young woman will reach some kind of settlement/plea bargain, assuming Kobe is charged. I think it's worth noting that like a lot of people, I too feel that Kobe did something with this woman. Whether it was illegal or not, I'm not sure anybody outside of Kobe and the woman know that.


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I know that Kobe won't go to jail...but I hope they do find him guilty.......no reason, that's just how I feel


----------



## SS_Solid_Snake (Jul 15, 2002)

I would just like to say, this is the BIGGEST frame-up since O.J. Wait a second. Glove, blood on the car, the Jay Leno monologes... He DID do it! OHMIGOD OHMIGOD OHMIGOD!!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Will he have to face trial?Seriously could kobe end up in prison?
> 
> 
> ...


You dont have to worry about Kobe going to jail. There's about a 0.00000000001% chance of that happening. And you wont see him lose his endorsements either, unless he is convicted of the most serious form of sexual assault. 

And BTW, if OJ wasn't convicted how could they get Kobe?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

So he won't lose any endorsements if he is convicted of a misdemeanor sexual assuault? I would higly question the companies who stick with client convicted of such thing. I wonder what people would think of that company after that? To say that Kobe will definitely not go to jail is a joke. Nobody knows for sure. You would be a millionaire many times over if so.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> So he won't lose any endorsements if he is convicted of a misdemeanor sexual assuault? I would higly question the companies who stick with client convicted of such thing. I wonder what people would think of that company after that? To say that Kobe will definitely not go to jail is a joke. Nobody knows for sure. You would be a millionaire many times over if so.


What!

Can't you articulate where ever the hell it is your trying to say better than that!


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

So I left out some words and I'm tired...just after lunch. What are you the forum police? Quit acting all high and mighty on a internet forum...what a JOKE!!! People like you stain the board yellow and brown. So, you would bet your life that Kobe will not go to jail? You must not value your life then. It's utterly absurd to make comments like Kobe will not go to jail. It is your opinion but not even close to a fact. Take off Kobe's used jock strap you purchased off of E-Bay and live in the real world.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> So I left out some words and I'm tired...just after lunch. What are you the forum police? Quit acting all high and mighty on a internet forum...what a JOKE!!! People like you stain the board yellow and brown. So, you would bet your life that Kobe will not go to jail? You must not value your life then. It's utterly absurd to make comments like Kobe will not go to jail. It is your opinion but not even close to a fact. Take off Kobe's used jock strap you purchased off of E-Bay and live in the real world.


It's nice to see you think so highly of me.

And its not a matter of you missing a few words, its a matter of what the hell are you talking about. The post is not even understandable. Basically we know you're hating because that's the reason you're in the laker forum in the first place. But your post are often EDIT , how is anyone supposed to understand that? You could at least clarify your hatred.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> A bit over the top, doncha think?


OJ Simpson and Jayson Williams.

Can we stop calling it rape? I believe the alleged crime was assault, which could only be fondling.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> It's nice to see you think so highly of me.
> ...


What can't you understand? Stating Kobe will not go to jail is pure stupidity. It doesn't matter that we are in the Laker forum. I would tell you this anywhere. I find it hard to fathom that Kobe's endorsements would all continue if he is ever convicted of sexual assualt. It has nothing to do with hatred. And my posts are incoherent garbage right? Get off your throne or high horse for just a minute. What is so hard to understand?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

both of you need to learn how to argue your opinions without making it personal. Any more and this thread will be closed.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

"So, you would bet your life that Kobe will not go to jail? You must not value your life then. It's utterly absurd to make comments like Kobe will not go to jail. It is your opinion but not even close to a fact. "

for nothing I wouldn't, why would I

but for 10 Million bucks or my life I sure would

maybe you need to get a glimpse of the real world where athletes get away w/ substantial crimes...

for an athlete w/ a high profile and little to no hard evidence to go to jail is ridiculous...

Especially w/ a high profile athlete w/ no previous history of crimes

If there's anyone who needs to get in touch w/ the "real world" it's you...

Also what the hell does his endorsements have to do anything w/ him going to jail?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Close this thread moderator. You will just have more people like KennethTo jumping on the bandwagon...I need to get in touch with the real world as he put's it. Sounds like personal jabs to me. First of all, learn how to add quotes...it's really not that hard. And we don't know what the evidence is at this time. So you don't know how little the evidence is do you? Lastly, my comments about endorsements was a reply to IV who brought up endorsements in the first place. READ the entire thread before making bonehead comments. IV stated Kobe's endorsement wouldn't be impacted for a lesser sexual assault conviction. I just disagree with that. Any company with morals would drop him in a flash.


----------

